# Recherche à télécharger MAC OS 9 pour PowerBook G3



## rvsalou (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous. j'ai déjà posé la question, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher sur le net une réponse à mon problème. Je cherche à télécharger une version 9 pour mon Book G3 (portable) système 8.6 192Mo de RAM  .J'ai essayé d'installer la version 9 et la version 10 (qui m'a été vendue avec mon poste fixe G4) , mais mon G3 ne reconnait même pas le CD????
Si je cherche la version 9 c'est pour pouvoir travailler en dehors de chez moi (à la campagne). Je pense que mon G3 doit pouvoir le supporter, et peut être même me permettre de me connecter sur le net, ce qui est impossible avec Explorer sur 8.6. Avec la V 9 je dois pouvoir installer Firefox????
Je ne me vois pas acheter un PC rien que pour ca.
Si vous avez d'autres solutions n'hésitez pas.
RV Salou


----------



## kisco (15 Avril 2008)

Salut,

tu ne trouveras pas à télécharger la version OS 9.
Il te faut la trouver par les petites annonces et l'occasion.

Concernant firefox, il n'est pas compatible avec OS 9. Pour celui-ci je te conseille iCab (3.0.5).

Par contre, pourquoi est-ce que tu ne peux pas te connecter avec internet explorer sous OS 8.6 ? (iCab lui convient aussi)


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2008)

d'ailleurs, il vaut mieux rester en 8.6 qui est bien moins lourd que le système 9
MacOS 8.6 comporte tout le nécessaire pour se connecter à internet


----------



## boddy (15 Avril 2008)

rvsalou a dit:


> une version 9 pour mon Book G3 (portable) système 8.6 192Mo de RAM  .J'ai essayé d'installer la version 9 et la version 10 (qui m'a été vendue avec mon poste fixe G4) , mais mon G3 ne reconnait même pas le CD????



Rien de plus normal. Chaque ordi est vendu avec ses propres CD d'installation : Ton iBook G3 a les siens et ton G4 a aussi les siens.
Bien sûr les systèmes 9 ou X existent en version qui peuvent être installées sur un Mac : il faut acheter ces systèmes chez Apple ou d'occasion sur les sites de vente.
Télécharger un système Mac est donc complètement illégal puisque avec l'achat d'un système, tu achètes aussi une licence.


----------



## rvsalou (15 Avril 2008)

Merci à tous.Je sais que télécharger un autre version est du piratage. J'ai un appareil (powerbook G3 avec 8.6) et un autre ,(tour G4 avec  10.3.9). Je ne vois pas vraiment de piratage dans ces conditions.... je vois surtourt un fabricants qui pousse à la consommation....Si on les ecoute, on change de matos tous les six mois , et en plus du matos qui n'est pas donné....A QUAND LES MISES A JOUR PAYANTES?? 
Je vais me débroullier avec ce que j'ai et essayer de "télécharger" Icab 3.0.5 (piratage??????)pour peut etre pouvoir me connecter sur le net avec mon portable vu que 8.6 ne supporte plus Explorer.
Merci encore
rvsalou


----------



## kisco (15 Avril 2008)

iCab 3.0.5 est téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site officiel


----------



## thegreatfab (15 Avril 2008)

Sur un CD de la 10.3 ou 10.4 peut-être.

Sur mon DVD de Léopard, j'ai la 10.3.9 et la 10.4.11 (en plus de la 10.5.0).
C'est pas Microsoft qui mettrait Windows XP et Windows NT sur le DVD de Vista.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

thegreatfab a dit:


> Sur un CD de la 10.3 ou 10.4 peut-être.
> 
> Sur mon DVD de Léopard, j'ai la 10.3.9 et la 10.4.11 (en plus de la 10.5.0).
> C'est pas Microsoft qui mettrait Windows XP et Windows NT sur le DVD de Vista.




:affraid: Tu te l'es fait faire sur mesure, ce DVD ?


----------



## fisheye (15 Avril 2008)

rvsalou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. j'ai déjà posé la question, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher sur le net une réponse à mon problème. Je cherche à télécharger une version 9 pour mon Book G3 (portable) système 8.6 192Mo de RAM  .J'ai essayé d'installer la version 9 et la version 10 (qui m'a été vendue avec mon poste fixe G4) , mais mon G3 ne reconnait même pas le CD????
> Si je cherche la version 9 c'est pour pouvoir travailler en dehors de chez moi (à la campagne). Je pense que mon G3 doit pouvoir le supporter, et peut être même me permettre de me connecter sur le net, ce qui est impossible avec Explorer sur 8.6. Avec la V 9 je dois pouvoir installer Firefox????
> Je ne me vois pas acheter un PC rien que pour ca.
> Si vous avez d'autres solutions n'hésitez pas.
> RV Salou



Pourquoi ne pas installer le OS X de ton G4 depuis celui-ci, en lui connectant ton Book (Powerbook G3) en mode disque cible?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas installer le OS X de ton G4 depuis celui-ci, en lui connectant ton Book (Powerbook G3) en mode disque cible?



Parce qu'étant sous Mac OS 8.6, son "book G3" peut être, soit un PowerBook G3 Kanga, WallStreet ou Lombard, soit un iBook G3 "Palourde" de première génération, et aucune de ces machines ne dispose du mode target. Aucun Mac disposant de ce mode ne démarre sous un système plus ancien que le 9.0x ! 

Par ailleurs, Mac OS X sur un "petit" G3 avec seulement 192 Mo de Ram, ça manque de Ram, donc ça rame !


----------



## fisheye (15 Avril 2008)

Mon Pismo démarrait très bien en mode disque cible et Tiger pour tourner, son OS maxi d'ailleurs. Voir les Specs Apple!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Mon Pismo démarrait très bien en mode disque cible et Tiger pour tourner, son OS maxi d'ailleurs. Voir les Specs Apple!



C'est bien ce que je disais, un Pismo, c'est Mac OS 9.0.4 minimum, pour démarrer en mode Target, il faut que le Mac soit équipé en Firewire "natif" ! Le Pismo l'est, pas le Lombard, qui lui, peut démarrer en "mode disque SCSI", mais ne le peut pas en "mode target" !


----------



## thegreatfab (16 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: Tu te l'es fait faire sur mesure, ce DVD ?



Non, non. CD envoyé gratuitement par Apple. Mais j'y pense. C'est peut-être une version développeur...

Il n'y a pas les autres version sur les DVD de Léopard acheté ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2008)

Pas sur le mien, en tous cas !


----------



## rvsalou (16 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce qu'étant sous Mac OS 8.6, son "book G3" peut être, soit un PowerBook G3 Kanga, WallStreet ou Lombard, soit un iBook G3 "Palourde" de première génération, et aucune de ces machines ne dispose du mode target. Aucun Mac disposant de ce mode ne démarre sous un système plus ancien que le 9.0x !
> 
> Par ailleurs, Mac OS X sur un "petit" G3 avec seulement 192 Mo de Ram, ça manque de Ram, donc ça rame !


Bonjour
Comment savoir si mon PowerBook G3 est un Kanga ,WallStreey ou autre?dessous je ne vois que 14.1TFT/266MHz - 1MB/64MB/4GB  HG/4MB Video/CD/Modem.
Je repond aussi  a FISHEYE qui me propose de l'installer via mon G4.
Merci 
@+ rvsalou


----------



## rvsalou (16 Avril 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas installer le OS X de ton G4 depuis celui-ci, en lui connectant ton Book (Powerbook G3) en mode disque cible?


Bonjour
Si je peux le faire, il va falloir m'expliquer comment faire parce que plus nul que moi tu meurs!Je dois avoir plein de cables qui ne me servent a rien pour le moment et je pense pouvoir connecter mon G4 avec le G3. Mais apres on fait quoicar si j'arrive a me connecter, peut on installer la version  10 (ce qui me suffirait )( j'ai les 4 CD d'installation du G4 qui m'ont ete vendu avec 
1/version10.2.7
2/version10.3 disque 1 2 et 3   
sur le G3 directement? Le G3 etant un portable, quand il est deconnecte pourrais je faire fonctionner seul. J'ai l'intention (si ca fonctionne) d'instaler le minimum Photoshop, Illustrator,imprimante et scanner, et iCAB 3.0.5 (comme on me l'a conseille).:mouais:Ca pourrait donner quoi?
Tout ca est bien complique
Merci encore de tous vos conseil
rvsalou


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2008)

il doit s'agit d'un PowerBook G3 (septembre 1998)
Selon MacTracker, il support au mieux MacOS X.2.8
Donc, tu oublies Panther, Tiger et Leopard et tu te contentes du Jaguar
et pour conclure, j'en reviens à ma première réaction, tu restes en 8.6 qui est un très bon système au demeurant.

De plus, quand je lis ce que tu veux faire, et installer, si tu veux absolument mettre MacOS X il ne te restera pas beaucoup de place sur ton disque de 4 Go et le peu de Ram que tu as seras utilisé par MacOS, alors Photoshop et illustrator se sentiront un peu à l'étroit;

En ce qui concerne la proposition de fisheye de mettre le PB en disque cible, c'est pas possible pour 2 raisons.
1 le PB n'a pas de port FireWire, donc nada
2 ton G4 n'a pas de port SCSI  donc re-nada


----------



## rvsalou (16 Avril 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> il doit s'agit d'un PowerBook G3 (septembre 1998)
> Selon MacTracker, il support au mieux MacOS X.2.8
> Donc, tu oublies Panther, Tiger et Leopard et tu te contentes du Jaguar
> et pour conclure, j'en reviens à ma première réaction, tu restes en 8.6 qui est un très bon système au demeurant.
> ...


.
Re-bonjour
Merci a toi
Donc il ne reste plus qu'essayer de passer iCab téléchargé ce matin) du G4 au G3 et d'essayer (aussi) de  l'installer sur le G3. Je teste et je vous tiens au courant.
rvsalou


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> il doit s'agit d'un PowerBook G3 (septembre 1998)
> Selon MacTracker, il support au mieux MacOS X.2.8
> Donc, tu oublies Panther, Tiger et Leopard et tu te contentes du Jaguar



Ou alors tu lis ce post, tu le gonfle en mémoire et disque dur, et tu passes à Panther, qui présente deux avantages :

1) Ça va faire râler le redoutable canard 
2) Panther est bien plus réactif que Jaguar sur cette machine



daffyb a dit:


> et pour conclure, j'en reviens à ma première réaction, tu restes en 8.6 qui est un très bon système au demeurant.



Si tu ne modifie pas la machine (Ram, HD), c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire selon moi aussi.

Sinon, je confirme : c'est bien un PDQ (WallStreet révision 2 de septembre 98). C'est le même que le mien (qui tourne sous Panther avec 512 Mo de Ram et un disque de 30 Go. daffyb )


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou alors tu lis ce post, tu le gonfle en mémoire et disque dur, et tu passes à Panther, qui présente deux avantages :
> 
> 1) Ça va faire râler le redoutable canard
> 2) Panther est bien plus réactif que Jaguar sur cette machine


Je confirme et je ne râle pas et pi je connaissais XpostFacto, je ne suis pas un débutant 


> Si tu ne modifie pas la machine (Ram, HD), c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire selon moi aussi.


Je confirme et c'est surtout à cela que s'adressait mon post 


> Sinon, je confirme : c'est bien un PDQ (WallStreet révision 2 de septembre 98). C'est le même que le mien (qui tourne sous Panther avec 512 Mo de Ram et un disque de 30 Go. daffyb )


ben oui... mais avec 512 Mo et 30 Go  là ok !
sinon, pour simple info, ça coute combien cette petite opération ?
Panther : 30-40 euros (à la louche)
le DD ?? 30Go, ça n'existe plus :rateau:
mais la ram ?? 100 euros ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> sinon, pour simple info, ça coute combien cette petite opération ?
> Panther : 30-40 euros (à la louche)
> le DD ?? 30Go, ça n'existe plus :rateau:
> mais la ram ?? 100 euros ??



La Ram : aujourd'hui chez Macway : 98 roros TTC, mais à l'époque où je l'ai fait, moins, j'ai du payer une des barrettes 39 &#8364; et l'autre 35 si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Le disque dur : sorti de l'épave d'un iBook G4 : récup gratos

Panther : sorti d'un Mac passé sous Tiger : amorti

Le Wallstreet : don d'un ami : gratos.

Ajoutes à ça une petite trentaine d'&#8364; d'investissements annexes (une carte Firewire : 15&#8364; neuve, une carte WiFi 6 &#8364; d'occase, un "dock SCSI" : 4 &#8364; sur une brocante ... (la carte USB m'a été donnée avec l'ordi, ainsi qu'un lecteur ZIP et un lecteur "superdisk" de baie d'extension) 

Donc, pour moi, ça revient en tout à un peu plus de 100 &#8364;, largement amortis par les quelques interventions sur lesquelles je l'ai utilisé (le Firewire de mon iBook G4 est mort, j'utilise le WallStreet pour démarrer des Mac en rideau chez mes clients en mode "target" via sa carte firewire), mais aujourd'hui, en achetant tout en neuf, ça revient cher pour ce que ça donne. Maintenant, récup et occase ne sont pas interdits !


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas sur le mien, en tous cas !





Moi non plus!


----------



## carnageman (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'ai acheté un mac os 8.6 G3...
Je voulait savoir si je pourrait installer la version 9.0 et si oui ou trouvé la version?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

carnageman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai acheté un mac os 8.6 G3...
> Je voulait savoir si je pourrait installer la version 9.0 et si oui ou trouvé la version?



Non, 8.6 est l'ultime avatar de 8.5, et la version suivante, la 9.0 était payante, pas en mise à jour !

Celà dit, OS 9 n'apporte pas grand chose de plus que la 8.6, qui était déjà un très bon Mac OS !


----------



## daffyb (27 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, 8.6 est l'ultime avatar de 8.5, et la version suivante, la 9.0 était payante, pas en mise à jour !
> 
> Celà dit, OS 9 n'apporte pas grand chose de plus que la 8.6, qui était déjà un très bon Mac OS !



le meilleur !! MacOS 9 n'apporta que lourdeur et un pseudo mode multi-utilisateurs


----------

